# Cooler rack mount



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Completely stole the idea from offroadin89 and lilbigtonka...

1 1/4 angle iron with 1" 1/4" thick re inforcement to hold cooler up, then just clothes line 1/4" hooks and turnbuckles. 

Made it 2" bigger to fit the strap in front of the cooler.

And painted it black with krylon fusion for plastic



















yes...thats a brand new swamp series XL


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice work bro:bigok:. Been tying my cooler to the rack directly and it has already bent it up.:34: That cooler does look sweet with the fresh paint job. Will be doing mine when I get the paint from the local Lowe's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Uploaded more pics, it's 11.5 x 13.5 if anyone is interested.

I thought about making a few extras and selling them for materials plus a little labor...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

nice job , custom painted cooler i like it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention, how many Krylon paint cans did it take and how many coats did you do? I'll probably end up getting the Krylon primer,painter, and Polyurethane. Btw, is that Filthyredneck's custom LED tail light mod on your brute:33:


----------



## N2DSWAG (Jan 9, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Super clean!! Nice work!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yes that IS the LED mod, I just did 2 nice coats on the cooler, I just used the paint...not clear


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a little info I have learned. You can spray automotive type clear coat (I get mine from NAPA) over the Krylon Fusion paint. Found this out by experimenting with it cause I had about two gallons of clear left over from painting a jeep awhile back.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good Ricky


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

Looks good. You should have flipped those u-bolts though. Flat part on the angle iron and the curved part to go around the rack. Any excess thread from the u-bolt can then be trimmed flush.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Tempsho said:


> Looks good. You should have flipped those u-bolts though. Flat part on the angle iron and the curved part to go around the rack. Any excess thread from the u-bolt can then be trimmed flush.


I origionally had it like that, but the bolt threads touch the cooler...this way it doesn't touch the cooler. 

Still holds tight, good eye though! Not sure if anyone else noticed....

It was also the only way I could get it to line up like I wanted, there is another bar in the way and this way was easier to line up, it's almost as if 13" is too wide, but that is what it has to be. The bars going towards front and back of bike are right at 13 too.


----------

